# Snakes'N'Adders is Moving!!!



## charlesthompson

SNAKES’N’ADDERS​IS MOVING!!!​​Sheffield is the destination for Snakes’N’Adders next challenge. Over the last seven years Leeds’ Premier Reptile Centre has gone from strength to strength, cementing its position on most peoples “must visit” list. An opportunity has been seen to try to develop the existing and potential reptile keeping community in South Yorkshire & Derbyshire. I myself am a Sheffield lad and look forward to returning to Sheffield as a place of work, like many of you I have a young family whom I do not see enough of travelling to and from the current shop. As well as having a far shorter and less stressful drive in the morning I can enjoy a far more fulfilling family life. I am sure this will come as welcome news to many of you who may have travelled from South Yorkshire & Derbyshire in the past to our shop.

Today the leases were signed and agreed meaning we should hopefully be open in around 8 weeks (exact date to be confirmed). I cannot tell you how excited I am to take on this new challenge and hope to see a great many of you at the new shop when it opens.

*“So, What’s going on?”*

· *Over 50 Brand new factory-built silver vivaria, extensively decorated, bulb guarded and thermostatically controlled. *
· *Easily one of the widest quality livestock ranges in the North. All of which are competitively priced.*
· *Improved storage for our ever-increasing dry goods range and increased aisle width for you to enjoy our animals in comfort.*
· *A combined reptile breeding experience of over 30 years to answer all your questions and offer free advice.*

There will be an opening day B.B.Q which will be for a limited number of friends to Snakes’N’Adders once the opening day is confirmed.

The shop will be open for normal trading to all other customers visiting us for the first time. 

Keep your eyes on the Sheffield Star for advertisements about discount vouchers to be redeemed in store.

The website will keep you informed as of next week as to developments for the new shop in the ‘latest news’ page.

Snakes’N’Adders will run as normal until one day before the grand opening of Snakes’N’Adders-Sheffield. Every effort will be made to keep the existing shop to the standard to which our clientele are accustomed. _Plus_ look forward to regular updates regarding our already extensive stock lists. 

I also hope this thread will be of use to people looking to open a shop and I will photo-document each thing we do until we open. 

Cheers Chaz & Paul.


----------



## Viper

Are you keeping the shop in leeds ?


----------



## ratboy

Best of luck with the new venture Chaz


----------



## Fangio

Good luck with the new shop!:2thumb:


----------



## slither61

Hi all,

Hope all goes well for you chaz, best of look will come and have a look when new shop open.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## bampoisongirl

ive heard good things about this shop, n from one stop told me u were moving today so now u are closer shall take a trip 2 visit lol good luck


----------



## Tina

Excellent news, will definitely be visiting you when you've moved. 

Best of luck with the move and the new shop. : victory:


----------



## chris_wade

nearer to me yay . i really enjoy coming upto your shop and having a good old chin wag haha. ill be at the bbq for sure


----------



## Scaley.Jade

brilliant that means i can come and have a look when youve moved


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Thats great news and we will definately be coming to see the new shop.
Good Luck!!
as a though i dont get the b:censor:y sheffield star i wont get any redeemable vouchers :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## charlesthompson

im sure you'll find out the future of the current Leeds branch but probably in a different thread so watch this space.


----------



## charlesthompson

Here are a few pictures of what we are working with.

Here is a basic design for the shop frontage - no doubt changes will be made but hopefully should portray an idea of what it will look like.










Here are a couple of shots in the shop inside. The stud wall which can be seen in photos 1 and 2 will be removed to give us a open shop space measuring 27ft by 13ft. This is slightly smaller than the existing shop but still enough room for 50+ vivariums and 80 baby boxes. Basically i want to downsize the whole operation - i see other shops expanding expanding expanding and at some point you loose control of the stock and its maintainence. So i am conciensiously going to reduce the stock levels (not necessarily in displayed stock because that volume will remain pretty much the same as the existing Snakes'N'Adder in Leeds - but in the off display animals. At the Leeds shop currently there is 200+ baby snakes being fed,watered and cared for along with the shop stock and this is the bit i want to reign in, its unnecessary) to make mine and the team's workload more managable. To begin with me and Paul (ukmorphs) will be running the shop and quite rightly we want to run a tight ship.

The third picture shows the back room which will become an office with my breeding groups of tokays and a small amount of storage for essentials. Oh my, im goignto have an office - lovely lovely - no more tellings off by the missus for spreading paperwork all over the dining room.


























So basically this is the first of no doubt many posts showing how the shop will come together. I hope you find it informative and if you have any questions please ask away.

regards chaz


----------



## charlesthompson

im going to have to get a different email address because that looks crap on the sign and also i left the number off cos i dont know what it is yet!!

cheers chaz


----------



## charlesthompson

thats it just got [email protected]


----------



## Viper

You having some sort of sale then since your downsizing stock ? :whistling2:


----------



## reptiles-ink

Good luck Chaz, I will no doubt max my credit cards out (well the wifes as usual) when I visit :lol2:


----------



## pixieboy

Good luck with it all Chaz,

Will come and see the new shop when its open.
(I live five minutes walk from the current Snakes`n`Adders, so will miss it)

Matt was telling me about the plans this afternoon, but will wait for the next thread.


----------



## ami_j

whereabouts in sheff is it going to be


----------



## claire_e_dodd

Good luck guys, hope all goes well, will have to pop over once you're up and running, def gonna miss the old shop though!


----------



## charlesthompson

the new shop is going to be on Mansfield Road at Intake - thought i would supply the south of the city seeing as all the others are situated more north. Thanks for you kind words - i look forward to seeing you all.

regards chaz


----------



## Viper

Any sales/special offers then mate ?


----------



## charlesthompson

it will be a way off if there is to be one..

stud wall is being taken out saturday. The ball is officially rolling.

regards chaz


----------



## JohnC

Very pleased things are moving Chaz, my best wishes for your Sheffield shop


----------



## Kev132

yesssssssssssss your moving closer, will be easier to come visit now :no1:

was abit of an arse getting upto leeds, so much so we only came up 2 or 3 times ! godamnit tho, im gunna be skint even more often ! Good luck mate...


----------



## sparky1708

At last....some quality reptiles and knowledge in Sheffield!!

Cant wait mate but my bank balance certainly can :bash:

See ya soon

Mark : victory:


----------



## ukmorphs

You said it,its what sheffield needs.


----------



## snd geckos

charlesthompson said:


> Here are a few pictures of what we are working with.
> 
> Here is a basic design for the shop frontage - no doubt changes will be made but hopefully should portray an idea of what it will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots in the shop inside. The stud wall which can be seen in photos 1 and 2 will be removed to give us a open shop space measuring 27ft by 13ft. This is slightly smaller than the existing shop but still enough room for 50+ vivariums and 80 baby boxes. Basically i want to downsize the whole operation - i see other shops expanding expanding expanding and at some point you loose control of the stock and its maintainence. So i am conciensiously going to reduce the stock levels (not necessarily in displayed stock because that volume will remain pretty much the same as the existing Snakes'N'Adder in Leeds - but in the off display animals. At the Leeds shop currently there is 200+ baby snakes being fed,watered and cared for along with the shop stock and this is the bit i want to reign in, its unnecessary) to make mine and the team's workload more managable. To begin with me and Paul (ukmorphs) will be running the shop and quite rightly we want to run a tight ship.
> 
> The third picture shows the back room which will become an office with my breeding groups of tokays and a small amount of storage for essentials. Oh my, im goignto have an office - lovely lovely - no more tellings off by the missus for spreading paperwork all over the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically this is the first of no doubt many posts showing how the shop will come together. I hope you find it informative and if you have any questions please ask away.
> 
> regards chaz


is that paul i see mashing the tea ,


----------



## CBR1100XX

Good luck with the move Chaz. 
One problem its so far away from me still.:lol2:


----------



## charlesthompson

nah hes just sorting stuff out - we dont drink tea!!! sorry!!


----------



## Lindy

Congratulations to both of you, knew this had been coming for a while and i must say it will be a god send to have some real herp knowledge on tap.

Needless to say i will be there on opening day, and the day after and the day after that................... :2thumb:

Well done Paul & Chaz

Lindy


----------



## ukmorphs

Your very welcome to come on the opening day,will be nice to see ya.Paul.


----------



## smileyculture

Best of luck with the new venture Chaz - I'll try my upmost to pop up on opening day.


----------



## Mason

I absolutely promise i'll come before you shut and move again


----------



## charlesthompson

yeah look forward to seeing you darren. Can't go too mad though on the saturday as ill have to be open on the sunday!! 

mason - well we should be here a while at least until we out grow it. We will be staying in sheffield anyway.


----------



## Angi

Oooh now theres an open day I would love to come to, I will try my best to come along, unfortunately I dont drive but there's always the train.
Best of luck Chaz, youre going to be mega busy these next few weks, I remember how mad it can get when opening a new shop.


----------



## charlesthompson

to bring you all up to date.

The sign designs have been finalised and work has begun.

The stud wall has been removed and thankfully the suspended ceiling ran through above it so no need to maker good any unsightly scars. The only problem is four of the tiles were damaged removing the wall and we replaced them only to realise that they were lovely and white and the exisitng ones had a decidedly yellow tint to them - so now ive got to buy in 70 odd ceiling tiles but i suppose it isnt the end of the world.

the painting has been done - mainly by paul. And if i say so myself its looking very fresh and clean. 

The carpet has gone to be replaced by a more hard wearing type. Ignore the lammy floor that will be staying down but its not good enough to use for the shop.


































Just a bit of plastering to be done in the corner by the door and then that will be painted also.

Just trying to keep you all up to speed.

cheers chaz


----------



## JohnC

Good progress Chaz, nice to see the double frontage now the partition is gone.
It is all going to look brand spanking new and in a different class to the old shop.
Are you going to make it cricket-proof to keep your neighbours free of them?


----------



## charlesthompson

as the shop is far new with no nooks or crannies this shouldnt be a problem, glad you like the way it is looking john. I assumer we will have a visit at some point when we open.

chaz


----------



## ukmorphs

And its next door to a pub.yeh thats me and darren sorted on opening day........


----------



## charlesthompson

ukmorphs said:


> And its next door to a pub.yeh thats me and darren sorted on opening day........


 
hmmm...gits, ill be stuck in all day. Think of me while your having one!! haha


----------



## evilangel

Hi Paul and Chaz

looking great can't wait till you move any idea when


----------



## fluffyboa

sparky1708 said:


> At last....some quality reptiles and knowledge in Sheffield!!


Always has been. Just maybe not the reptiles you were wanting.


----------



## cooljules

fluffyboa said:


> Always has been. Just maybe not the reptiles you were wanting.


yup, plenty of knowledge at T.S.S.


----------



## smileyculture

ukmorphs said:


> And its next door to a pub.yeh thats me and darren sorted on opening day........


I would be plain rude not to wouldn't it Paul.


----------



## pam b

oh wow, congrats Chaz, we really need to come up and see Ian W sometime, will try and catch you after the opening.
Good luck with it all matey and well done!!!!!


----------



## shell2909

GOOD LUCK, will miss you in Leeds


----------



## charlesthompson

thanks guys


----------



## Dan

charlesthompson said:


> The only problem is four of the tiles were damaged removing the wall and we replaced them only to realise that they were lovely and white and the exisitng ones had a decidedly yellow tint to them - so now ive got to buy in 70 odd ceiling tiles but i suppose it isnt the end of the world.


Just sit underneath them when you smoke from now until the stock arrives. By the time the stock is in they'll match :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun

sparky1708 said:


> At last....some quality reptiles and knowledge in Sheffield!!
> 
> Cant wait mate but my bank balance certainly can :bash:
> 
> See ya soon
> 
> Mark : victory:


Already is 

Try Tony @ Sheffield Exotics for your big constrictors, try John @ Snakeshop for corns and his wifes for lizards, wealth of knowledge and animals in Sheffield already, if you know were to look


----------



## charlesthompson

Young_Gun said:


> Already is
> 
> Try Tony @ Sheffield Exotics for your big constrictors, try John @ Snakeshop for corns and his wifes for lizards, wealth of knowledge and animals in Sheffield already, if you know were to look


 

If they are as good as you say they are then hopefully we will merely make sheffield an even more attractive city to visit when considering buying a reptile, amphibian or arachnid.

Im sure the cake is big enough for all of us to have a slice. 

Look forward to seeing all the sheffield members of the forum on opening day.


Plus latest news, the car has now been sign written, bit more exposure around town.

See ya soon chaz


----------



## DJH1

Splendid news! Sheff's becomin a bit of a rep hotbed! Good luck with the new development and look forward to visiting.


----------



## charlesthompson

DJH1 said:


> Splendid news! Sheff's becomin a bit of a rep hotbed! Good luck with the new development and look forward to visiting.


this can only be a good thing.

Latest news, new carpet went down yesterday. Windows to be sign written today - exciting stuff. Will pos pics tonight.

chaz


----------



## Kev132

awesome, looking good !

jst a quick q tho, you did alot of breeding downstairs at the old place, it was awesome(even if it did mean you pinched some of the better stock for your breeding collection haha), are you gunna have room for all that here too ? (notice you said it was abit smaller)


----------



## dani11983

charlesthompson said:


> the new shop is going to be on Mansfield Road at Intake


Thats fantastic!!! I was thought that shop front looked familiar. i live about 300 yards from there.


----------



## Kev132

dani11983 said:


> Thats fantastic!!! I was thought that shop front looked familiar. i live about 300 yards from there.


i feel sorry for your bank balance lol, luckily im about 45 miles away still, so visits wont be quite as regular !


----------



## dani11983

Kev132 said:


> i feel sorry for your bank balance lol, luckily im about 45 miles away still, so visits wont be quite as regular !


Yeah so do I. Just told the o/h and he's already threatening to cut the cards up. I might have to move...bank manager will probably get a court ruling or something.

Your not to far away. Not long enough for it to be an effort to drive to but not close enough to pop to every 5 minutes under the pretext of "just looking", "browsing" or "window shopping".


----------



## Kev132

dani11983 said:


> Yeah so do I. Just told the o/h and he's already threatening to cut the cards up. I might have to move...bank manager will probably get a court ruling or something.
> 
> Your not to far away. Not long enough for it to be an effort to drive to but not close enough to pop to every 5 minutes under the pretext of "just looking", "browsing" or "window shopping".


i know, its just about right


----------



## Mason

Kev132 said:


> awesome, looking good !
> 
> jst a quick q tho, you did alot of breeding downstairs at the old place, it was awesome(even if it did mean you pinched some of the better stock for your breeding collection haha), are you gunna have room for all that here too ? (notice you said it was abit smaller)


 
Chaz will be along to correct me if i'm wrong but he did mention to me a few months back he was going to move most of the breeding stuff on due to lack of space.

sorry to be a pain, CBA to trawl back thorugh. Whens the anticipated opening date?


----------



## ukmorphs

Should be open sometime in september,fingers crossed.Still lots to do.But looking good.Paul.


----------



## charlesthompson

update time folks, loads more happened today. Thankfully all the rubbish that the owners had left in the back room has now been collected freeing us up to decorate at our leisure.

The text has mostly gone up today - problems with the images being pixelated so they are being re done should be up on friday. The rain stopped the sign man from doing the shutter casings but still looking pretty good in my opinion. 

The blue background for the text and images on all the windows should also be up on friday.

here are some shots


































cheers chaz


----------



## dani11983

At risk of sounding like an excited groupie type person, i saw that sign going up today. I'm so excited!


----------



## tigger79

looking good Chaz, so wots happening with the old store, are you keeping it or closing it.


----------



## JohnC

How come the 3 upwards facing floodlamps, are they under your control?
Signing looking very good.


----------



## charlesthompson

im sure there will be a thread before long about whats going on in Leeds - sufficed to say - i wont be in Leeds and either will Snakes'N'Adders. But customers local to the current store need not worry.

Yes john the upwards facing flood lights are under my control, they were installed by the previous owners - they look really cool when fully warmed up and its dark. Should look smart in winter - i have also bought three replacement tubes for the snakes'n'adders sign and they will be going in friday - that should brighten it up.

Im pleased with the way it is coming togther - should be a smart looking shop. Thing is we are putting just as much effort into the exterior and was are to the interior. It seems mad to put all this effort into making the shop look great on the inside and then have a ratty exterior. 

If time/money allows we also intend to paint the building yellow again - as it has all faded and looks grimy.

chaz


----------



## charlesthompson

the shutter casing signs went up today. Will post more on friday when blue goes on.


----------



## charlesthompson

finished sign -


----------



## charlesthompson

well finished in the sense of thats all we can do for now until we get the new telephone number.

Im dead please with it.

cheers chaz


----------



## Andy

Where abouts in Sheffield is it?


----------



## ChrisBowman

So Will There still be a Snake N Adders At Leeds, Or Is There Gunna Be A New Reptile Shop Were Snake N Adders Was ???? Im Confused:blush:


----------



## Pauline

It's looking great Chaz. Just a shame you're moving further away from us, still it'll help my bank balance :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun

bowie1125 said:


> So Will There still be a Snake N Adders At Leeds, Or Is There Gunna Be A New Reptile Shop Were Snake N Adders Was ???? Im Confused:blush:


I think it's being taken over by a friend of Chaz's 

Could be wrong though :razz:


----------



## ukmorphs

Its on mansfield road,2 mins from manor top and 5 mins from sheffield parkway so close to the m1 moterway.Chaz is shutting the shop in leeds down and opening snakes n adders at the new location.


----------



## charlesthompson

each picture window in turn


























i knew taking pictures of reptiles would come in useful one day.!!


----------



## smileyculture

Looking really good Chaz.

You and Paul have been working hard (makes a change huh)??


----------



## ukmorphs

Mr biggs..............you saying we never work hard? how dare you.Thats a pint you owe me.lol. Paul.


----------



## tribolonotus001

ukmorphs said:


> Mr biggs..............you saying we never work hard? how dare you.Thats a pint you owe me.lol. Paul.


One of many no doubt.


----------



## ukmorphs

You said it dean,you get the day off, come up you deserve a holiday.


----------



## charlesthompson

ukmorphs said:


> You said it dean,you get the day off, come up you deserve a holiday.


likely!!!


----------



## Lindy

Shop is looking great guys, fresh, clean and welcoming, the signage really stands out, can't wait for you to open!

One thing i'm hoping for from the new shop is that when i visit it's not full of kids loitering around the counter so that you can't actually ask for advice without being glared at by a bunch of youths (very off putting) - i tend to find this in the other two shops in sheffield.

Good Luck

Lol Lindy


----------



## ukmorphs

Trust me lindy this is not how this shop will be,i know what you mean tho about the other shops,it is very off putting your rite.


----------



## cooljules

Lindy said:


> Shop is looking great guys, fresh, clean and welcoming, the signage really stands out, can't wait for you to open!
> 
> One thing i'm hoping for from the new shop is that when i visit it's not full of kids loitering around the counter so that you can't actually ask for advice without being glared at by a bunch of youths (very off putting) - i tend to find this in the other two shops in sheffield.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Lol Lindy


Never seen it in Johns snake shop...odd tattood person but there not teenagers...and no swearing like in exotics


----------



## charlesthompson

the other shops are really none of my concern. Both me and paul are commited to providing the customer with a friendly, crony free reptile shop, that is clean fresh and professional.

chaz


----------



## ashrob

gutted your moving from leeds... will be coming down to sheffield for defo... probabely dont remember me but me and my dad brought in a bulb to change and looked at your ornate horned frog just so you knew who i wo... shop looks good =] my dream job!


----------



## carisma02uk

alright lads,
the shops looking awsome ( just what id expect from you two though, ive seen how clean pauls house is lol)
i cant wait to come up chap.. 
As you know i visited your shop the other day but youd left early..
if im honest id put this one down as anticipated to be one of the best in the counrty!

im kissing ass so i can get a discount card lol...

good luck with the rest of the venture and i will give you a call soon chaz and paul il speak to you saturday,

Jon


----------



## charlesthompson

ta jon, we certainly would like to remain on peoples "places to visit list" - im sure they wont be dissapointed. Roll on the opening, then no more trudging up to leeds and back!!!


----------



## bampoisongirl

will be visiting as soon as u are open keep us updated! and Jon if ass kissing gets u a discount card dont go without me lol xxx


----------



## Kev132

charlesthompson said:


> ta jon, we certainly would like to remain on peoples "places to visit list" - im sure they wont be dissapointed. Roll on the opening, then no more trudging up to leeds and back!!!


And getting lost, and chas telling us to go one way, and the other guy at the shop telling us to go another, and jon not listening to directions anyway ! hahahaha


----------



## charlesthompson

update time:

shutter are nearly finished and are looking all shiny and new. We matched the ral? number from the blue on the windows and signs to the blue of the shutters so it will all look like it fits. Tuesdays job is insulating the windows to ensure we dont over heat or freeze respectively. Photos will be posted to show what we are doing. The windows are double glazed any way but i want to make doubley sure we are not going to have a problem. Also later this week i have to paint the rear room/office ceiling which wont be fun but it needs doing. Plus we are going to have to start thinking about barneys new tank as well. Unfortunately he will no longer be on display as there isnt room in the shop but there may be occasionas when he has free reign for a few hours. Just going to have to potty train him first i havent spent a load of money on a carpet for him to piss all over it!!!

Ill try to keep you posted a bit more regularly from now on.

chaz


----------



## leaping-lizards

Its looking good Mate! Good Luck:2thumb:


----------



## Lindy

Hi Guys,

I had a drive by the new shop the other day and must say it's looking very impressive - how much longer do we have to wait to spend our money? :mf_dribble:

Love Lindy


----------



## Denis

Whos Barney???:lol2:


----------



## ukboaconstrictors

well barny is a rhino iggy 


luke


----------



## zemanski

I only just found you and now you're moving :bash:

thanks for all the advice (baby beardie with MBD), I'll look out for you if I'm ever that far south :whistling2:


----------



## ukmorphs

Should be open in around 3 to 4 weeks fingers crossed.Barney is my male rhino igg hes been bording in leeds but is now having a new home built in the new sheffield shop.


----------



## charlesthompson

update time.....

here are some piccies.

the shop front without too much glare from the sun.









the empty shell.









the way we insulated the windows.









half the viv carcasses and underbank storage units have arrived. The rest is arriving monday.


















































hope you like, will post more images when the rest come. The hard work starts now, painting is the easy bit.

regards chaz


----------



## JohnC

The shop front looks fabulous, good photo of it.
Putting the fitments in all the vivs sure looks like hard work alright.
The end result will be a superb set-up.


----------



## ukmorphs

Thanks john,yes we going to be busy for the next couple of weeks.Paul.


----------



## martin day

woohooo ive heard so many good things about your shop in leeds but its always been to far now your only going to be 20 mins from me so i`ll be seeing you in 4 weeks then m8:2thumb:

shop front looks graet : victory:


----------



## charlesthompson

complete fit now done - see what you think.


































cheers chaz


----------



## Kev132

lookin really really smart chaz, cant wait to pop up when its done !


----------



## ukmorphs

What would you do without that camera......ha ha ha. HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BABY COLE...3 TODAY.


----------



## dani11983

A definate date for opening yet?


----------



## ukmorphs

I think its going to be saturday 4th of october. Everyone welcome. More details to follow.......


----------



## DannyCRS

I will be coming up for the opening.


----------



## charlesthompson

yep as Paul said should definately be the 4th Oct 2008. Due to this being far later than envisaged i think a BBQ may be out of the question. I will try to find alternative arrangements with the pub next door.

The electrics are now complete (with many thanks to paul) having worked all day to complete them yesterday. 

Ill post more pictures when things are running. Regards chaz


----------



## hellsnakes

long time know see chaz good luck with the new shop m8 i will try and get up to ya once your open


----------



## Blackecho

I can't imagine how busy you'll be on 4th, will you be open on Sunday too?


----------



## reptiles-ink

certainly is looking good Chaz


----------



## ukmorphs

Yes we will be open 7 days.


----------



## Blackecho

Excellent.


----------



## charlesthompson

Update time.

Matthew has now left Snakes'N'Adders because he has got a vast amount of stuff on with his own project two doors down. 

I am now working 7 days a week up at Snakes'N'Adders Leeds continuing to provide the service every one is used to.

And to Paul (UKMorphs) I know your not going to like this but i want to publicly thank you and acknowledge that Paul has put most of this shop together and that more so he has made an absolutely awesome job of it. I cannot tell people how important it is to have some one who you can trust with your new business to just get on with it when your not there. I went up to the new shop last night to drop off the aquariums for the turtle bay and all i could say was "nice one". Ill try and get up tonight with the camera. 

We are nearing the finishing touches stage now, plus we have time just to iron out teething problems before the opening on the 4th october.

So publically to Paul - - - Thankyou mate.

chaz


----------



## ukmorphs

Stop it chaz,im blushing. No its been a lot of hard work and some long days,but as i did most of the work setting up the snakes n adders in leeds and giving it the name snakes n adders,im only to pleased to do the same again,but im sorry to say on the open day i may be next door with my drinking buddy darren.lol........


----------



## Blackecho

So, once you're bought you stuff from the shop, pop next door and buy Paul a drink!


----------



## ukmorphs

Hey now what a good idea that is Blackecho,so my first pints on you then?


----------



## charlesthompson

Please now also see the poll which is running to gauge how many people will be in attendence on the open day so we know how much food to lay on.

This thread will continue to be updated as the shop comes on, new pictures shortly. Regards chaz


----------



## charlesthompson

here are some updated pictures.


----------



## charlesthompson

still a lot of work to be done.


----------



## uroplatus

Wow its looking stunning Chaz! I hope to be there on your opening day but I can't commit to anything at the moment but I will definatly try my best!
P.s. the strophurus are doing amazingly well - complete pigs and have grwon in the forntnight I've had them :no1: (let me know if you get any more in please :flrt


----------



## Viper

Looking good chaz !!


----------



## mantella

why doesn't any1 say its looking good paul, he did all the electrical work. remember its chaz and paul.


----------



## xclairex

Looks great! Will have to pop down when we can which may not be for a while as im at work on sat and starting uni the next week. Me and Siman will make it down eventually though :2thumb:


----------



## martin day

what date will it be open ?


----------



## Blackecho

Have you got a full address for my Sat Nav for the weekend?


----------



## pixieboy

Went into Snakes`N`Adders yesterday, (Leeds). 
It was really weird thinking its the last time I would go in there. I used to take my son in there to look round when he was little.

How long was it open for in Leeds?
End of an era. 
Good luck, it looks great in the pictures.
Steve.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

hubby went past snakes and adders in sheffield today, when is it due to open? im looking forward to going for a look.


----------



## ukmorphs

Hi the new shop is open saturday 4th october at 10.30 am,we have a 15% off opening offer,and also after that if you take a loyalty card you get 10% off every visit.Some stunning animals and bargains to be had,so hope to see as many people as possible tomorrow. Paul.


----------



## pete sed

its lookin real nice, good job fittin it out Paul!! will you be sellin any of your royals from there? good idea puttin it next to a pub aswell chaz, will give me more of an excuse to make the drive over!


----------



## chahoua

I can't believe I've only just seen this thread. Good luck with everything Chaz. We'll have a trip down and see you when things have settled down.


----------



## Blackecho

ukmorphs said:


> Hi the new shop is open saturday 4th october at 10.30 am,we have a 15% off opening offer,and also after that if you take a loyalty card you get 10% off every visit.Some stunning animals and bargains to be had,so hope to see as many people as possible tomorrow. Paul.


Paul, have you got the address?


----------



## smileyculture

Top left of the home page
Snakes ''N'' Adders

Best of luck with the new shop mate,Good luck keeping paul and darren in check!!
DEANO:lol2:


----------



## cooljules

Blackecho said:


> Paul, have you got the address?


if you dont find it in time, its 5 min down walking from mansfield rd fire station...you cant miss it, bright wierd colours!


----------



## Blackecho

Cheers Darren.


----------



## Kev132

Does anyone know if there is any parking ? or can i just dump my bike outside the shop front... ?


----------



## Natonstan

You can park at the Ball Inn pub next door i suppose, otherwise its on a main road so nah not a good idea to park at the front :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

i need to get out to have a look at some point


----------



## Kev132

Not long been back, shop looks really good and everything in it looks excellent with loads of variety and good prices, but i guess its not a suprise as we've learnt to expect such standards from snakes n adders ! but all the same its still excellent!

we went with the intention of just having a look around, but that always ends up in dissaster haha, we ended up comming home with a lovelly little bell albino.

thanks again guys, will deff be seeing you seen as i only work the other side of the m1, certainly worth a trip for anyone thinking about it !


----------



## Lindy

Made my first visit today as promised and was truely impressed with the collection. There's something for everyone, the GTP's and the FWC are awesome, although i kinda fell in love with with a lovely yellow x black rat. I need to go back without hubby!

I also liked the fact that there's a stock of books on every reptile you can think of, it's the first time i've seen books for sale without having to pre order - even the chrondo book which you never see on a shelf - i can tell the family where to go for my stocking fillers!

Chaz & Paul have done a wonderful job and will have my custom while ever i keep reptiles - the loyalty scheme is a great idea, and it was also nice to say hi to Cole too, although Paul was no where to be seen i suspect he was somewhere within the vicinity of the local ale house! :cheers:

See you guys soon

Lindy


----------



## Blackecho

Shop looked great and the prices were very good.

I popped into the Bull next door for a pint after and yes, Paul was in there.


----------



## ukmorphs

Just to say thanks to everyone who came yesterday,the shop had a stunning first day.And hope to see you all again soon.Paul.


----------



## bampoisongirl

oooh are you open? c u this week lol xx


----------



## midnightworrior

I went in on sat for a look around and was well impressed ...All the Vivs are setup correctly with gourds around the heating witch a lot of shops sadly lack with friendly knowledgeable staff...
I ended up buying a female Tegu as i have been after one for some time now


----------



## charlesthompson

thanks to everyone for their kind comments - been a very hectic time. The finishing touches are nearly complete. We have had a very successful first three days, upodated pictures tomorrow.

regards chaz


----------



## Kev132

midnightworrior said:


> I went in on sat for a look around and was well impressed ...All the Vivs are setup correctly with gourds around the heating witch a lot of shops sadly lack with friendly knowledgeable staff...
> I ended up buying a female Tegu as i have been after one for some time now


ahhh yes, you where looking at the teg while i was paying for our gecko, thought the teg was gunna have a snack


----------



## midnightworrior

Kev132 said:


> ahhh yes, you where looking at the teg while i was paying for our gecko, thought the teg was gunna have a snack


Hows the Gecko settling in ?
I might go back been fancying the water monitor I was looking at too


----------



## Kev132

midnightworrior said:


> Hows the Gecko settling in ?
> I might go back been fancying the water monitor I was looking at too


Fine mate, greedy lil girl... just how we like um !

yeah i was looking at the water monitors, thinking how long ago it was ours was that small !!!!!


----------



## charlesthompson

thanls to everyone for their kind comments - the opening so far has been a great sucess - we ran out of loyalty cards and had to make a load more!!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I paid a visit to the new Snakes n Adders in Sheffield today, was very impressed, great shop. Set up really nicely, and of course great advice being given out by Chaz to the customers as usual! I will definately be going back.....when those candycane corns are in....  haha


----------



## charlesthompson

another 1 arriving today - ill find what sex it is and mail you - no doubt you'll want a picture so ill post one for you.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Yay!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Did you ever get more candycanes in Chaz? I saw a picture of one on the website...wow it was stunning!


----------



## ami_j

ive still not been in a really must at some point...the stuff on the website is amazing looking


----------



## charlesthompson

thanks for all the kind comments, this loyalty card thing has been a great success coming up to 400 of them have been handed out up to press. 

P.S - Sarah we have 2 female candycanes back in stock now!!


----------



## Fangio

I went at the weekend just gone and was VERY impressed. It's nice to see a clean shop where every animal was appropriately housed, who guards all their heat bulbs (as many others don't), and recommends the use of thermostats to customers along with decent advice too! Staff are v.friendly and there's a decent amount/variety of reps too

Some animals there I was tempted with....next time I come I may have to bring money with me!:lol2:

Thanks for the chat and cuppa Chaz - also you've now got me wanting a Calico Tokay one day!

regards,

Matt


----------



## charlesthompson

make that a single female candy cane left now.

thanks matt, was nice metting you and putting a face to the name. See you again when you next dare venture oop north.


----------



## uroplatus

We went to Snakes n Adders on wednesday - very impressed. Its a lovely tidy shop with quality animals at affordable prices. I will be going back - even though its 2 hours away from us.


----------



## charlesthompson

nice one lauren - you know your always welcome.

regars chaz


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Boo hiss why do you have to have them in when I am skint Chaz LOL


----------



## charlesthompson

only one now, they are the most popular by far done something silly like 7 or 8 of them.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

whyyyyyyyy do I have no money!?


----------



## charlesthompson

latest stocklist posted in shop classifieds.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Candy cane corn snakes and red eyed enigma leos oh my god its such a good job I don't live nearer Sheffield!! May have to go that direction in the new year...lol


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Still got any candy canes in Chaz?


----------



## Baby_DJ

Good Luck with the new shop hun


----------



## chris_wade

i must visit very soon


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I am thinking of going in January


----------



## Scaley.Jade

where in sheffield is it guys


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Address is on the website  its at the Intake I believe, when I went I called the shop and Chaz gave me directions


----------



## Blackecho

Come off the M1 at Jn30 and follow the road


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

think I am gonna have to wait longer now some big bills have come up  gutted  ooh actually my 25th birthday is in January...maybe my Dad can buy me a corn snake for my birthday....now that is a plan!!


----------



## midnightworrior

I finally got permission to take some photo shots in snakes&adders (please dont go bothering him asking to take pictures as I am sure you will understand hes a very busy man )...I must say I was more than impressed with all the captive breeding projects Chaz he is doing and the level of knowledge and care he gives his reptiles and amphibians
Well heres just a small selectin of the current stock...I will post more pictures at a later date..
Thanks Chaz for the drink and showing me around all the breeding stock


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Aww bless how cute is that little tokay!? nice pictures!


----------



## midnightworrior

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Aww bless how cute is that little tokay!? nice pictures!


Thanks I have loads more just haven't had time yet to upload them all....It was great seeing all the tame Tokays Chaz has bred......I am seriously considering buying the Peach faced Monitors he has in at the moment the amazing


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I saw some of the tiny baby tokays when I was there last, they were so cute!! if I could have a tame one I would have one but I couldnt cope with it biting me all the time lol I must try and get to the shop in January, need to have a nosey at what he has in now


----------



## midnightworrior

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I saw some of the tiny baby tokays when I was there last, they were so cute!! if I could have a tame one I would have one but I couldnt cope with it biting me all the time lol I must try and get to the shop in January, need to have a nosey at what he has in now


Give him a bell hes got totally tame captive bred baby's in too....I will see if I still have some pics of them to show you :2thumb:


----------



## Shef-calilover

Went to S n A few days ago for a nosy and some advice. This is an excellent shop. Clean, incredible range of animals and some of the most honest and sensible advice i've come across.

I enjoyed my visit so much that i am now set on setting up for one of the amazing Jungle Carpets.

Cheers Chaz


----------



## midnightworrior

Shef-calilover said:


> Went to S n A few days ago for a nosy and some advice. This is an excellent shop. Clean, incredible range of animals and some of the most honest and sensible advice i've come across.
> 
> I enjoyed my visit so much that i am now set on setting up for one of the amazing Jungle Carpets.
> 
> Cheers Chaz


Dont blame you pal there stunners....But I still fancy the peach faced monitors better :2thumb:


----------



## adam betts

went in for a browse on Monday and i must say i was impressed. Being somewhat of a noob to reptile keeping it was a real treat, and is much better than the other reptile shops i have visited.

hoping to pop in some time soon and get a Kenyan Sand Boa, i've been doing my research and they seem to be a good choice for beginners


----------

